# Calci worms, talk to me people!!!!!



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

OK, I'd love to get my Leo some calci worms but someone I know had them turn into bsf really quickly. I do not want this so I wondered if anyone has any experience of them. I Do do not want to breed them just buy some for my Leo without ending up with the bsf 
Thanks


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mockingbird said:


> OK, I'd love to get my Leo some calci worms but someone I know had them turn into bsf really quickly. I do not want this so I wondered if anyone has any experience of them. I Do do not want to breed them just buy some for my Leo without ending up with the bsf
> Thanks


unfortunately, they do turn quite quickly. they're also said to be temperature sensitive, so i'm not sure whether or not they'd survive if you try slowing them down by keeping them in the fridge as per mealworms.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I think the fridge would kill the, but if you keep them cool they do slow down - it also depends a lot on your supplier - the fresher they are the longer they last.


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------

